# American river trail



## Greg4jc (Feb 7, 2012)

Is there a place to get a large map if the trail from old sac to Folsom damn?


----------



## 4Crawler (Jul 13, 2011)

Here is a PDF version:
- http://www.msa2.saccounty.net/parks/Documents/ParkwayMap.pdf

Or:
- American River Parkway Foundation (ARPF): environmental protection, native habitat preservation, Sacramento, CA (916) 486-2773

you can buy a printed copy or download/print their PDF brochure.


----------



## Greg4jc (Feb 7, 2012)

Yes the construction was complete I. Trail


----------



## Agent Dark Booty (Oct 19, 2012)

Is this all paved, or a combination of pavement and dirt??


----------



## Rogus (Nov 10, 2010)

It's all paved. There are dirt paths runners, hikers and/or horse riders that run along side the paved portion, but you have paved paths from downtown Sac out to Beals Point. From Beals Point it's gravel dirt roads or paths for miles further.


----------



## Agent Dark Booty (Oct 19, 2012)

Rogus said:


> It's all paved. There are dirt paths runners, hikers and/or horse riders that run along side the paved portion, but you have paved paths from downtown Sac out to Beals Point. From Beals Point it's gravel dirt roads or paths for miles further.


Ahhhh, okay. So if I were to continue to ride around the lake I'd be in gravel?


----------



## natemeister (Oct 3, 2012)

Agent Dark Booty said:


> Ahhhh, okay. So if I were to continue to ride around the lake I'd be in gravel?


I just started biking in May and went around Folsom Lake 3 weeks ago. You'll be in a bike lane or the road, and it's about 50+ miles to make it around the lake. As a beginner, I should have driven it first


----------



## CactusJackSlade (Jul 3, 2004)

What are you trying to accomplish?

If you are trying to ride road all the way around Folsom Lake my advice is to NOT go north (clock-wise) towards Beal's point but go east when you hit the new bridge (Lake Folsom Crossing)...

The reason is you want to be going DOWN when you are at the town of Cool, not going up towards it. Way to narrow and you may get bumped off the road.

You then climb over the hill and when you hit the street light at Natoma you cross and start riding road, as the bike trail ends.

SO... you continue east on Natoma
Left/north on Green Valley Road
Left on Salmon Falls Road - rolling hills until you cross the bridge
Climb all the way to rattlesnake bar road (by the mini market) turn right/east
You pop out on Hwy 49, go north through Cool, then DOWN the hill to the confluence at the bottom
At the bottom you have a choice - either west up Hwy 49 to Auburn, or east up Old Forest HIll Rd.

If up 49, go through the town of Aubrun to Aubrun/Folsom road (narrow - be careful!), head south.
If up Old Forest Hill Rd climb up that, then left at Forest Hill Rd, cross the bridge and left at Lincoln Way - take all the way to HWY 49, then go through town to Auburn Folsom Rd, head south

Now you are on Auburn Folsom Rd... just stay on that until you get to Beal's Point, there you can hook up to the bike trail again...

This is the way most of us - that is to say my riding buddies - go, the other direction is dangerous trying to climb out of the confluence up the narrow road into Cool, I've been bumped by trailers before, pretty sketchy.

Hope this was what you were looking for...

EDIT: I found this, not my tracks, but will help:

"short" loop - Hwy 49 out of confluence
http://connect.garmin.com/course/2475413

"long" loop - up Old Forest Hill Dived rd out of confluence
http://connect.garmin.com/course/2505890


----------



## Agent Dark Booty (Oct 19, 2012)

Great input Cactus. And thank you for the Garmin Connect links.


----------

